
Achievement Unlocked: Get Hired as a Junior Developer - byaruhaf
https://skiplearnscode.wordpress.com/2015/10/24/achievement-unlocked-get-hired-as-a-junior-developer/
======
jeena
> "the fact someone has a degree in Computer Science means complete dick"

I don't agree, sure you can learn everything yourself, but you won't learn the
things you consider boring. People with a degree in CS have more often than
not a much better overview over what to do when and why. It starts in chosing
the right tool for the work and ends with structured and usefull
documentation.

~~~
d2xdy2
> It starts in chosing the right tool for the work and ends with structured
> and usefull documentation.

Usually; I have the misfortune of meeting a non-trivial number of green-
behind-the-ear CS grads who don't know where to start looking for tools, let
alone pick the right ones.

